# New Toys: finally I have my shop complete



## t_ottoboni (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been following a lot of projects here in HMEM, learning new things each day.
Now I finally got my machines!
Here's a photo of my little shop (2x3m) before the machines and a picture showing the machines, a sieg C6 lathe and a BF20 mill. Just the right size for the free space I had!
I'm pretty happy with both machines, although I still need to make a lot of tools for them. Righ now, for example, I'm installing a AXA quick change tool post in the lathe, and after that I'll make an arbor for a 2 1/2" facemill I got.
After some tooling installed I'll start on a project, maybe an simple oscilating motor.

Before:






Machines:


----------



## bentprop (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice machines,t.Now you need to dirty the place up a bit,and you'll feel like you're in a real workshop. ;D.Making tooling for your needs is a never-ending process,but over time you'll build up a nice collection of useful bits for your machines.


----------



## BillC (Apr 30, 2011)

bentprop said it! I'll ditto what he says....and add that I have had a shop for about 40 years now and it is still in the making....always something wanted or needed. My wife says that I'm old enough now that my wants shouldn't hurt too much....

Looks good!

BillC


----------



## MachineTom (Apr 30, 2011)

Complete!! A shop is never complete, there's always something else to add, that you must have. Like a Grinder, powersaw, Oh Yeah, then a collet holder, Rotary table, dividing head, Surface Grinder, What no Room! need an addition, bigger air compressor.... You get the idea, and Never tell the bride the shop is complete, its always taking shape, coming along.

You have a Great start for sure.


----------



## t_ottoboni (Apr 30, 2011)

Hehe I really like the "taking shape" excuse, that might work with SWMBO when buying new tools! 

The QQTP is already installed, and MAN what a difference! Now working on an arbor for the facemill...

Comparison between old locking screw in original tool post and the new one:





QTTP installed:


----------



## Chazz (May 1, 2011)

Ahhh the good-old days, I have the same mill\drill and the 9 x 20 lathe, it's been about 2 years now and I haven't started an engine yet.  But there is a growing list of improvements on both machines, tooling, stock, fasteners and devloping machining skills an I'm lovin' every minute of it!

I don't know if you have seen the "Rebuilding the 9 x 20 Lathe" or "Tricking Out the 9 x 20" but they are both excellent references of which 90+% would apply to your lathe.

Good job on the QCTP BTW.

Have fun,
Chazz


----------

